# Consequences for working over student visa hours in France?



## TylerDurdenn666 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello!
So I'm currently on a student visa in Paris, I am about to start an English teaching job in February which will be 9 hours a week. However, I would like to get a second job at a bar because well, I need money. In addition, I will be starting an internship soon that will be around 2-3 days a week (6-8 hours per day). I'm not sure if my internship hours would be counted differently as it is through my school. My question is what are the penalties for going over the student visa work hours (964 I believe). I've read online about the consequences for England and Germany but as each country varies, this information is not too helpful. 

Thank you !


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The question may ("will") be whether you are being paid for your internship or now. (I assume this is a required "stage" for your academic program.) The idea is supposed to be that any job you work is just for "pocket money" - given that you had to show "adequate financial resources" to get your student visa in the first place. The other issue is that any job you work as a student cannot interfere with your classes or other school requirements. You may find it difficult to get a job on a student visa because of the flexibility required in your work schedule - and it's the employer who really runs into problems if it is shown that they hired someone not authorized to work.


----------

